# registry scanner/cleaner



## pjblevin (Dec 27, 2003)

Is there a decent registry tool (scan, clean, etc.) that's free?

pjblevin


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi,
Please check out this link before you try any:
http://www.edbott.com/weblog/?p=643

If you do decide to go down this route ... don't forget to do a full back-up first.

Richard


----------



## pjblevin (Dec 27, 2003)

1002: I read most of the link that you provided. My take is that the writer is opposed to registry maintenance software, period. I've been using Registry Toolkit for quite a while now......a few years. It cost, I think, around $29. (Isn't it odd that just about all small format 3rd party software costs $29.?) But after a certain number of installations (friends & family), I have to "renew" my product key. That's fine. I was simply wondering if there was a good free registry cleaner. But in response to the link, here's a little anecdotal story: I was visiting a friend in Pennsylvania (I live in New Jersey) a while back. Whenever I go to somebody's house who has a PC, I like to check it out. Force of habit. He had a laptop. I fired it up. It was barely functional. I had never seen a machine so slow, yet still operational. I lived too far away to take it home & fix it & bring it back. So I did a "quicky".....went out to my car, got my disc with all my software installers, and installed/ran "Registry Toolkit". It found over 600 registry errors!!! I'd never seen anything like it. So I clicked "repair", fixing 600 errors. Upon bootup the laptop ran OK. Not perfect, mind you.....but acceptable. So I challenge the thrust of the author of your link......that it's a no-no to mess with the registry. I occasionally run Registry Toolkit on all 3 of my machines, and I've never had a glitch with the program. Maybe the guy had a bad experience with some bad software. 

pjblevin


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi,
Thanks for the reply. I know that the use of these progs can work well for some users and not for others. I could not tell from your post (of course) your level of experience but just wanted to raise awareness that there are 2 sides to every coin.
I hope you didn't mind?
Anyway, I hope this link to the well written Tech Support Alert item on free reg cleaners works:
http://www.techsupportalert.com/best_46_free_utilities.htm#41

Richard


----------



## pjblevin (Dec 27, 2003)

1002: No, I surely don't mind. And I'll say that, as a result of your post......I'm gonna stick with Registry Toolkit, and not try to save a few $$$.....only to run into a lot of trouble. I was concerned enough with your post that I went & checked Registry Toolkit for backup. It creates a backup on every repair!

pjblevin


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

pjblevin,
thanks, & nice talking with you.

Richard.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

CCleaner.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Registry cleaners may be useful for those that install/uninstall a lot of dubious or poorly written software, but in my experience on PC's (starting with DOS 1.0) and including all versions of Windows I have only needed to use a registry cleaner twice, when software would not correctly uninstall.

I have however been required to help repair installations countless times when people have used registry cleaners in an uninformed manner.

I will not deny the need for a registry cleaning program, but would question the way the PC is being used that requires the need, basically.

My PC is used 10+ hours every day. I have no regular need for such an application, and in that respect the link views are quite valid in my opinion.


----------



## pjblevin (Dec 27, 2003)

kiwiguy (and 1002):

I gotta say that you guys may be right, and it's something that I don't need. I suppose I feel more comfortable having the registry maintenance software that not having it. It's never done me any harm. Whether it's done me good or not I can't say. 

pjblevin


----------



## 1101doc (Dec 9, 2006)

jv16PowerTools: http://www.321download.com/LastFreeware/index.html
*Not for the inexperienced! Very powerful!*


----------



## pjblevin (Dec 27, 2003)

1101doc: I downloaded the RegCleaner installer, but didn't install it as yet. I put the installer in my "vault", where I keep all my software installers (you never know when they might become unavailable). I'm gonna mull it over, and maybe wait until Registry Toolkit wants another $$ injection. Thanks.

pjblevin


----------



## 1101doc (Dec 9, 2006)

Also get ERUNT: http://www.larshederer.homepage.t-online.de/erunt/


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

There's been several post here at TSG about Cleaning the registry.
Most the wizards here seem to think it has little benefit .. and can cause serious problems.

I occasionally run the freeware TweakNow ... http://www.download.com/TweakNow-RegCleaner/3000-2094-10262639.html
in the Quick, Beginner (safe) mode if I've removed a program and want to see if the registry traces of it are gone.
That's about as deep (and dangerous) into the registry as I want to go .... It also makes a backup.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

pjblevin said:


> kiwiguy (and 1002):
> 
> I gotta say that you guys may be right, and it's something that I don't need. I suppose I feel more comfortable having the registry maintenance software that not having it. It's never done me any harm. Whether it's done me good or not I can't say.
> 
> pjblevin


I would feel less comfortable with a registry cleaner.  They can delete required entries and really mess up your computer.


----------



## 1101doc (Dec 9, 2006)

If you feel you *must* use a Registry tool:

1.Back it all up first with a program that has a good track record of properly restoring the Registry. Many will make a copy of the entries, few actually replace/correct changes.

2. Use a tool that itself makes backup of the line items that it removes.

3. Use "Manual" mode-that is take a line by line look at what is suggested to be removed and make a decision about each one-at-a-time. *When in any doubt-don't!*

4. Most importantly make sure that you have your Windows CD available and understand how to use the recovery console +/or do a repair installation.

Remember, making changes to the registry is like taking outs bits of DNA from your genetic code. Are you *sure* you're never (ever) going to need that?


----------

